# Digihitch is back up



## spoorprint (Oct 30, 2010)

Digihitch is back up. If you don't know, that is another alternative travel site, one that Matt has sited as an influence, so I don't think there's a rivalry.
Its more conservative than stp, but has a lot of good resources.It was offline for a long time because its founder died. Hitchhiking, Backpacking & Budget Travel On the Road -digihitch.com


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 3, 2010)

Right on . . . ! ! The more information sources, the better!


----------



## macks (Nov 3, 2010)

I found a few good things on there but take the advice people give on there with a grain of salt. I've seen more than one "experienced hitchhiker" on there give advice that is untrue


----------

